# MontyPython channel added to Youtube



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

For all of us who loved MontyPython

YouTube - MontyPython's Channel

Now for the great irony, from Slashdot.

After Monty Python Goes YouTube, Big Jump In DVD Sales 

Oh, and one of my favorites...

Black Knight

Remember, it's only a flesh wound.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

And now, for something completely different......
I really wasn't that much of a Monte fan, but sometimes I found myself just cracking up when watching it with friends who were fans.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Monty Python was always good for a few laughs,but where is the Benny Hill channel at? 
:sure: :grin:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Give me Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> where is the Benny Hill channel at?
> :sure: :grin:


In the upper 590's?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steve615 said:


> Monty Python was always good for a few laughs,but where is the Benny Hill channel at?
> :sure: :grin:


Fred Scuttle ruled.


----------

